# New computer build



## A.smo (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been looking to build my first computer for quite some time now. I've done a bit a research but still fairly new to the concept. Here's what I have so far.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/22fWY
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/22fWY/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/22fWY/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.75 @ OutletPC) 
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ OutletPC) 
Motherboard: Asus Z87-K ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($112.99 @ NCIX US) 
Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($154.99 @ Newegg) 
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($174.99 @ Amazon) 
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB Video Card ($79.99 @ Newegg) 
Case: Corsair 400R ATX Mid Tower Case ($69.99 @ Newegg) 
Power Supply: Rosewill Hive 650W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($49.99 @ Newegg) 
Optical Drive: Asus DVD-E818AAT/BLK/B/GEN DVD/CD Drive ($21.99 @ Mwave) 
Total: $1014.66
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-14 12:39 EST-0500)


This build is mainly to run big CAD programs such as solidworks. I will also be using autocad and matlab potentially. There will be a bit of gaming too. Let me know what you think.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice build!!!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

My suggestions:

Memory u;grade $10 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571

Storage upgrade (MLC vs TLC, Sandstone controler) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W00ZD1390
There is no need to store files on a SSD, get one large enough to hold all your programs and current work and have a disk drive for storage.

If you don't mind Refurbished here is a Vid upgrade: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130962

The Power supply is the heart of the computer I only use corsair 

Another case option: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119272


----------



## A.smo (Nov 7, 2013)

Andre said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> Memory u;grade $10 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571
> 
> ...


Few questions:
The memory you posted is better because the frequency(2133) is higher, correct? 

What's the difference in the video cards? The one you posted has HDMI, correct? 

The reason I was going to go with only the SSD was because I don't store much on my current HD. I have used only 50 gigs out of 500. I store all my school files on a flash drive. My plan was to go with a HD later. 
Let me do some research too. I'm unsure of what you mean by the mlc vs tlc.


----------



## A.smo (Nov 7, 2013)

Would a dual drive mirror raid be worth looking into?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Memory: Yes it is a much faster memory (i.e. you will be able ot overclock over the default settings)
Video Card: It was a dual DVI and mini HDMI (IHMO the visual differenct between HDMI and DVI is minimal on a small screen, the only advantange to HDMI in this case is if your monitor has built in speakers.
SSDs you 3 types of chip architecture MLC SLC TLC (SLC being the fastest and TLC the slowest), They also need a "controler chip" of which I believe the Sandstone is the better. The SSC I mentioned is of a decent size for you.

Raid (except Raid 0) is a way to protect data for being lost due to the failure of a drive. If you back up your data on a high memory usb stick you shouldn't need it.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I figure I’d throw my 2 cents in on this build:

If you’re not planning to overclock the CPU don’t bother with memory that’s clocked higher than 1600mhz unless it’s cheaper. (See this comparison)

The Samsung SSD’s are the best and most reliable on the market (mainly due to the fact they make all of their own parts), stick with them. MLC vs. TLC will not make a real word performance difference. (See this review)

What resolution monitor are you going to be gaming on and which games are you planning to play? This will determine which videocard to go with. The ATI card you chose is good but I usually recommend comparable nVidia cards due to occasional driver anomalies. As far as DVI vs HDMI there is *no* difference in video quality, they both share the same digitial signal but use different adapters. The DVI output can also transmit audio.


----------



## A.smo (Nov 7, 2013)

Infrasonic said:


> I figure I’d throw my 2 cents in on this build:
> 
> If you’re not planning to overclock the CPU don’t bother with memory that’s clocked higher than 1600mhz unless it’s cheaper. (See this comparison)
> 
> ...


I have no idea if I'm going to overclock it yet. I am unsure if I will need too, but it is a definite possibility. 

Interesting reads! I am just going to stick with the Samsung SSD then.

My monitor is 1600x900. The tv I will probably be on for gaming is going to be 1366x786. I will be playing mostly Minecraft, possibly some SimCity also. Don't forget I'll also be using CAD programs too.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Those games are more CPU dependent than GPU dependent (especially at those resolutions) but I believe CAD can take great advantage of a videocards power (thanks for the reminder). 

I am not very familiar with CAD but I believe it has been optimized to load the information in the videocard RAM so I would say a powerful 2GB card like this 760 should be more than enough horsepower to allow you to manipulate items in the CAD environment smoothly. Again, I haven't used CAD so you should do some Googling to make sure you get the most for your money. AMD may even have a better implementation of driver support for CAD but I prefer not to use them for gaming (your games would be fine with AMD).

You could always order all of the other parts online and for the videocard purchase a couple locally and test the differences if you cannot find out which would be best by any other means, that way you can return the sub-par card easily. If CAD supports SLI/Crossfire you could always add another in the future.

Let us know what you find out and good luck!

Edit: I found this on YouTube


----------



## A.smo (Nov 7, 2013)

Infrasonic said:


> Those games are more CPU dependent than GPU dependent (especially at those resolutions) but I believe CAD can take great advantage of a videocards power (thanks for the reminder).
> 
> I am not very familiar with CAD but I believe it has been optimized to load the information in the videocard RAM so I would say a powerful 2GB card like this 760 should be more than enough horsepower to allow you to manipulate items in the CAD environment smoothly. Again, I haven't used CAD so you should do some Googling to make sure you get the most for your money. AMD may even have a better implementation of driver support for CAD but I prefer not to use them for gaming (your games would be fine with AMD).
> 
> ...


That was a good find on the video! I will definitely have to look more into that video card then. I wasn't planning on buying it at first because I won't be using CAD for a bit. But it will be in the works.


----------

